# Choke Canyon/Frio River White Bass???



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like to get in on this white bass action. Does anyone have any tips/info on fishin' for them in the Frio north of Choke Canyon or anywhere else in the San Antonio area?

I would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

I'd launch at Daughtery and troll...If you don't find them then I'd head upriver as far as you can go and look for them in skinny water.

I caught a few bankfishing (and saw several caught) way up the Frio in Tilden two weeks ago.


----------

